

Quora: Truths about the "outside world" - socialengineer
http://www.quora.com/Silicon-Valley/Im-pretty-sure-my-reality-is-stuck-in-a-bubble-of-tech-startup-culture-What-are-some-things-Id-be-shocked-to-learn-about-the-outside-world/answer/Susan-Wu

======
toomuchcoffee
_Most people have never heard of Instagram, Square, Dropbox, AirBnB._

 _Most people don't follow the stock performance of Zynga/Facebook and pepper
their daily conversations with who has raised what, or how much startup X was
acquired for._

Impossible!

